# timber_cruiser, Pugde, and a magpie



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Give it up for timber_cruiser, Pugde, and magpie.










Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy birthday, Randy!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday. And thank the Great Spirit above Goob's post is a birthday wish. For a minute, I thought he was going to share another one of his recipes!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, look in the picture, 6th row back, 3rd from the left; it's *K2*!!


----------

